# My puppy is soooooo smart!



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never seen a pup pick up on something new so fast! When I play fetch with Falkor, he starts running in the direction he _thinks_ I'm going to throw the stick/ball/toy. Often, I'm actually throwing in a different direction, and with all the snow, the stick/ball/toy sinks in, and he didn't see where it went. I can't go retrieve it for him, because the snow is too deep and I sink in, have to stay on the trails, but the dogs can make it through the deep snow without sinking too much trouble. But he hasn't seen were it went, and I have a large field, then he can't find it. (boy, dog toy BONANZA when the snow melts!)

So now I just started telling him to "watch" meaning, don't run until I throw the stick, and he figured it out in TWO tries! He starts running, I say "watch", he turns and looks at me, and waits for me to throw the stick, watching were it lands before going after it. 

Awesome! SMART boy!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Good work, Falkor!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I simply refuse to believe it without pictures!









<We want pictures! We want pictures!>

WTG Falkor!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very cool!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Goood boy!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go Falkor!

The smarts must run in the genes!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> The smarts must run in the genes!!


 *  WHAT??!!?? * And all this time I thought he was getting it from me!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

What a Good boy!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: G-burg
> ...


LMAO...

Good boy Falkor.. Dont' worry Lucia... it's defnitely a "team effort" out there.


----------

